# Wood Firmwares v1.44



## Another World (Feb 3, 2012)

Each volume thinner than its layer of dust, leather bound in deep black and accented with dull colored silver runes. His thin bony hand reached towards the center of the shelf, the scratched letters on the spine reading "Hollow Souls". In the next town a man awakes for a day's work unbeknownst to him that endless sleep would come this night.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> extlink support.
> 3in1+ support. opera works, gba launch from psram/nor works, even rumble in some games works. big thanx to mbmax for testing.
> *Compatibility:*
> ...






Wood R4 v1.44 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.44 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.44 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2012)

extlink support?


----------



## .Chris (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh, sweet. These updates are fast! Keep up the good work, YWG!
Yay, 3in1+ support! 





A Gay Little Catboy said:


> extlink support?


I think it means to support "plugins", similar to the ones found here. http://filetrip.net/...lators-1-0.html

EDIT: So I guess I'm partially right, looking VatoLoco's post.


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 3, 2012)

Cool, i like the extlink support for direct game (nes, neogeo, etc) booting. Ill hafta fire up the 'ol RPG for this.

edit: Hmm, no documentation on how to use it though.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice, thanks for the update ywg.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 3, 2012)

oh wow 3in1+ finally works! if only i had my working ds now.


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 3, 2012)

does this works with R4i Gold form r4ids.cn ?


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks again for the update ywg.



orochig3o said:


> does this works with R4i Gold form r4ids.cn ?


The one for the R4i gold isn't released yet,wait for it for about 1-2 days.


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 3, 2012)

thank you for the fast reply


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks YWG for the ez3in1+ support. The extlink feature is also awesome !!


----------



## Dreamersoy (Feb 3, 2012)

Waiting GOLD version!!


----------



## tranfeer (Feb 3, 2012)

Just have a look here:
http://filetrip.net/f27157-Wood-R4-for-R4i-Gold-%28R4iDS%29-1-44.html


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Feb 3, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> Just have a look here:
> http://filetrip.net/...DS%29-1-44.html


Nice! Thank you. Are you the one who uploaded it?


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 3, 2012)

is that file from filetrip real ? i mean , i looked on r4ids.cn and they havent uploaded the 1.44 version yet


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Feb 3, 2012)

I sent a message to the uploader, Avalondon, but I haven't heard anything yet.
@ywg  How do we implement the extlink support?


----------



## arogance1 (Feb 3, 2012)

orochig3o said:


> is that file from filetrip real ? i mean , i looked on r4ids.cn and they havent uploaded the 1.44 version yet


Filetrip should be the first place you look for updates.
Its the official download page for Wood


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 3, 2012)

ow , didnt knew that . Thanks for the info.
Ima test this asap


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the fast update!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 4, 2012)

Does this fix that bug where there aren't any themes worth getting?


----------



## pilladoll (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update!!!!


----------



## Depravo (Feb 4, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> Does this fix that bug where there aren't any themes worth getting?


Instead of whining...

http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=8609


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 4, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > Does this fix that bug where there aren't any themes worth getting?
> ...


That thing turned out to be way too confusing. Not to mention I don't have a big enough grasp on photoshop to make anything good enough for even a little kid to like.


----------



## Nismax (Feb 4, 2012)

What would be really nice is if someone would work on the M3 Simply.  Considering it was pretty much the first slot 1 card that came out with exception of the Neo IIRC.  Of course Neo products are always overpriced flops with nothing to offer except holographic labels.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 4, 2012)

Nismax said:


> What would be really nice is if someone would work on the M3 Simply.


:/ But woodR4 works on the M3 simply doesn't it....IIRC the two flashcarts were pretty much the same (one bridged connection of a difference).

@[member='Sora']: AK Edit is easy to understand. Not to mention the jerk comment about no decent themes. There are quite a few amazing themes for Wood/AKAIO and some themers really do take time to try and make something look neat. To bash on some people who might have spent hours or days on a theme when you couldn't be assed to give it a go yourself kind of pisses me off (because I'm one of those people who take a shitload of time just to make one theme ).


----------



## Nismax (Feb 4, 2012)

jurassicplayer said:


> Nismax said:
> 
> 
> > What would be really nice is if someone would work on the M3 Simply.
> ...



That's true although last I remember, the R4 FW that was released to make Bowser's Inside Story work, would not work with the Simply for some reason.  That would be cool if the Wood FW does work, I'll have to do some Googling.  If anyone has anything to add, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 4, 2012)

jurassicplayer said:


> Nismax said:
> 
> 
> > What would be really nice is if someone would work on the M3 Simply.
> ...


I'm sorry but I look on NDSThemes... Most of the themes look tacky to me. Characters obscured by the selection bar, poor quality images, unreadable text due to clashing colors....

I'm not trying to bash the people who work so hard... I'm just picky.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 4, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> jurassicplayer said:
> 
> 
> > Nismax said:
> ...


How do you feel about my Smugleaf skin, then? I took the effort to avoid issues like that entirely.


----------



## dilav (Feb 4, 2012)

Nismax said:


> That's true although last I remember, the R4 FW that was released to make Bowser's Inside Story work, would not work with the Simply for some reason.  That would be cool if the Wood FW does work, I'll have to do some Googling.  If anyone has anything to add, it would be appreciated.



I have a M3 Simply and WoodR4 works fine on M3 Simply. The R4/M3 FW had some detection/protection method to prevent M3 FW running on R4 and vice versa.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 4, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> > jurassicplayer said:
> ...


I do like that one. It's very pretty.

I was just talking about most themes. Like, say, this or this or this.


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 4, 2012)

the r4ids.cn site got update , does this mean we will get and update for the multimedia software ? ( the one with the dsi styled menu )


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Feb 4, 2012)

orochig3o said:


> the r4ids.cn site got update , does this mean we will get and update for the multimedia software ? ( the one with the dsi styled menu )


Yes. From the Wood firmware from earlier just rename "_DS_MENU.DAT" to "WoodR4.nds" and use the "_DS_MENU.DAT" file from 1.51c and also transfer the _system_ folder from 1.51c, done.


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 4, 2012)

that reply just blew my mind off , it seems i need to document more before i do another reply like that xD


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool, these updates are fast...

Off Topic: Is it just me or is AW, despite retiring, posting more than ever. Or maybe I'm just noticing him/her more since his/her retirement... :confused:


----------



## kineticUk (Feb 4, 2012)

Great update and new features... thanks a lot ywg


----------



## trigao (Feb 6, 2012)

thank you so much ywg keep you wonderful job =)

**can someone teach me what is extlink, how works and how i use it??? thx advanced
and.... how i use the 3in1 feature? i usually use gbexloader to play gba games, no problems so far


----------



## ShadowtearX (Feb 6, 2012)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.44
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.44
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.44


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## trigao (Feb 7, 2012)

someone can teach me how install this extlink??


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 8, 2012)

trigao said:


> someone can teach me how install this extlink??


What he said, I am really interested in knowing this.


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok am i really dumb or will wood firmwear not run on a R4 sdhc?
anyhelp will be cool thanks .


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2012)

cloudstr1 said:


> Ok am i really dumb or will wood firmwear not run on a R4 sdhc?
> anyhelp will be cool thanks .


Wood R4 only works on the original R4, R4 1.1 (which I believe is just a repackaged R4 original) and R4i Gold/DSN from http://www.r4ids.cn/
No other R4 clone will work with Wood R4.

Also does anyone know how to set up the extlink yet? Not to sound like a broken record, but no one seems to have said anything about that.


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 19, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Also does anyone know how to set up the extlink yet? Not to sound like a broken record, but no one seems to have said anything about that.


Nope. I'm feeling a bit thick. I have looked through the code in hex editor and can't figure how it works. My original R4 died but I still have a gold, r4idsn.cn and have just received an R4-3D from r4idsn.com and still can't figure it out. *avenir* or *jurassicplayer* might have an idea or you could try a PM to *ywg*.

Off topic: I was a bit sceptical after reading build quality reports about the r4idsn.com cards. The R4 3D I have just received is very nicely made and the contacts look pristine. No contact fixes required on DSL, DSiXL or 3DS.


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 21, 2012)

still no new on how to use the extlink feature ?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 21, 2012)

So...I did a quick check (hex editor ftw) and logic of what I was seeing donned upon me. You can use the WoodR4.nds as an extlink (ie. nds.WoodR4.nds). While it doesn't have an exceedingly large amount of uses, it cuts out the need for inilink.nds for any WoodR4 user (and with that, some loading time). If that feature is in the R4i Gold one, then the current setup MS2 R4iGold setup could be changed just a little bit (potentially just a little bit cleaner).


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks *jurassicplayer *I just placed it in the extlink folder using the usual method and it works well. I am guessing it works without needing all the .ini re-writes that inilink requires.

Thanks YWG and sorry for being a bit of dunce.


----------



## trigao (Feb 26, 2012)

i'm still not understand how works extlink =(


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 26, 2012)

same .


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 26, 2012)

trigao said:


> i'm still not understand how works extlink =(


In the past in order to run ROMs from Moonshell we had to use two files developed by Taiju. They were iniclear and favlauncher. With these two files implemented into moonshell's extlink directory we are able to run ROMs from Moonshell by using Wood's autorun feature and using iniclear to tweak Wood's ini files to ensure they are cleared ready for the next ROM.

Thanks to YWG's additional code we can now use Wood to run ROMs directly from Moonshell without the need for the intermediary files. Unfortunately Moonshell still needs to be patched or running ROMs will still be blocked.

MAIO Problems:



Spoiler



I have tested this and it works well however I am having trouble implementing it with MAIO (moonshell all in one.) To use this properly we really need the R4s to autoboot to moonshell on startup and then return to moonshell on soft reset. If we have to run moonshell from Wood first and then start a ROM from there then there really isn't much point in doing it.

The original R4 is easy. You just need to encrpt the moonshl2.nds and rename it to _DS_MENU.DAT then decrypt the original _DS_MENU.DAT and use it in extlink and resetmse.

The R4iGold and R4IDSN are a little trickier as they will not run moonshl2.nds from boot no matter what you do. The only way around this was to modify the _DS_MENU.DAT or _DSMENU.DAT files to use an alternative ini file set on boot and soft reset solely for the purpose of using Wood's autoboot feature to run Moonshl2.nds. We then just renamed an unmodified copy of the DAT file to WOODR4.NDS which is used by moonshell extlink and favlauncher to launch ROMs via the normal autorun ini files which are cleared each time by iniclear.

Due to the way Wood now handles its own .ini files the alternate autoboot method for moonshl2.nds no longer works. I don't see the point in using the new extlink feature if I can't get moonshell2 to autoboot on startup and softreset back to moonshell. I haven't spent a long time on it but have so far not found a workaround.


----------



## orochig3o (Feb 27, 2012)

that still doesnt explains how to use extlink in wood.

just saw wood 1.45


----------



## Mantis41 (Feb 27, 2012)

orochig3o said:


> that still doesnt explains how to use extlink in wood.


It doesn't work in Wood, it enables Wood to run from a patched version of moonshell via extlink. It would be nice if it was the other way around but I don't think it could ever work that way unless the moonshell sorce code was made available and embedded into the Wood OS.

Edit: Ok i take it back. It looks as if some linked files will work directly from Wood (v1.45)


----------

